# r&t trailer



## rob keck (Aug 23, 2012)

broke down and bought me a new well used trailer 
what yall think....


----------



## DeepCreek beagles (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! I'm going to start saving for one.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't hide money! 

That's pretty slick! Won't be near as pretty once you get all that rabbit blood on it!


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice trailer now you just need to get some good dogs! Lol J/K. Looks good Rob.


----------



## rob keck (Aug 23, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Can't hide money!
> 
> That's pretty slick! Won't be near as pretty once you get all that rabbit blood on it!



it will get its fill of blood come nov.14 lol
i am going to trial a lot this year and see what i can do


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 23, 2012)

rob keck said:


> broke down and bought me a new well used trailer
> what yall think....



I think your pics are smaller than your avatar! 

Good looking trailer!


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 23, 2012)

rob keck said:


> it will get its fill of blood come nov.14 lol
> i am going to trial a lot this year and see what i can do



All the rabbits you kill between Nov. 14th and opening day do not count towards your season total. 

Good luck at the trials!


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice setup.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 23, 2012)

sweet


----------



## rob keck (Aug 23, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I think your pics are smaller than your avatar!
> 
> Good looking trailer!



i will take some better pics today of it my buddy sent them to me...i will get some bigger ones and post them up


----------



## rob keck (Aug 23, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> All the rabbits you kill between Nov. 14th and opening day do not count towards your season total.
> 
> Good luck at the trials!



i did have a male dog named  strecth bring me one back the other day still a live  he snatched him out of the bed and brought him to me and took off to find another one
that makes 12 rabbits he has caught and brought me back still alive...one time in a trial he was running with the pack and crossed a ditch and snatched one up and feel back inline running the rabbit they where chasing the judge stopped the cast and took the rabbit he was still alive i think jamie johnson had a good dinner....lol no  holes in him....lol


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 23, 2012)

rob keck said:


> one time in a trial he was running with the pack and crossed a ditch and snatched one up and feel back inline running the rabbit they where chasing the judge stopped the cast and took the rabbit he was still alive i think jamie johnson had a good dinner....lol no  holes in him....lol



I would have paid to see that!


----------



## rob keck (Aug 23, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I would have paid to see that!



i wasnt there at that time i was rabbit hunting but bubba and scott was there he got 20 extra points too,,,,


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah that was pretty cool  ole stretch is slick now he had that rabbit in his mouth trying his best to keep up with the pack once we got it from him he didnt have a problem.oh yeah nice trailer kec


----------



## beagler34 (Aug 23, 2012)

Real nice trailer Rob i will let you borrow some dogs to trial with if you want.Lol.You shoulda named ol stretch instinct instead of stretch,he has got plenty of it!


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 23, 2012)

beagler34 said:


> Real nice trailer Rob i will let you borrow some dogs to trial with if you want.Lol.You shoulda named ol stretch instinct instead of stretch,he has got plenty of it!


----------



## rob keck (Aug 24, 2012)

beagler34 said:


> Real nice trailer Rob i will let you borrow some dogs to trial with if you want.Lol.You shoulda named ol stretch instinct instead of stretch,he has got plenty of it!



i need some more good dogs i'm going to pick one up named thunder run bud soon.....yihh bubba thats right i just wanted to pick him up before ol stretch and zeena tore him a new one...


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice Trailer!!!


----------



## beagler34 (Aug 24, 2012)

rob keck said:


> i need some more good dogs i'm going to pick one up named thunder run bud soon.....yihh bubba thats right i just wanted to pick him up before ol stretch and zeena tore him a new one...


----------



## TRKbeagles (Aug 24, 2012)

A lot of nice ones showed up at our trade day this weekend for sale.


----------



## RWilk (Aug 26, 2012)

Good looking trailer, esp. when its full of Wilkerson Boy's dogs


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 26, 2012)

RWilk said:


> Good looking trailer, esp. when its full of Wilkerson Boy's dogs



Might just have to agree with you on that one.if you find another one of them shonuff good uns give me a call because your daddy is being stingy.


----------



## RWilk (Aug 26, 2012)

lol got a few in the making as we speak, I'm gonna get back in it and run for the first of the year, just had not had any time with work.


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 26, 2012)

Come on back Ray .Good to hear your still kickin.


----------



## RWilk (Aug 26, 2012)

Im still kickin just been tied up at work, and doing alot of deer and duck hunting, but this coming year and winter I'll have a few unrevealed weapons show there face


----------



## rabbit hunter (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## rob keck (Aug 27, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Might just have to agree with you on that one.if you find another one of them shonuff good uns give me a call because your daddy is being stingy.



yall got jokes now ,,,huh,,,how about all them dogs you bought from old bobby??? i kno two dogs you picked up from bobby that put you in the hall of fame???


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wasn't downing you in any way Rob I was just agreeing with him on them Wilkerson dogs.Aint know jokes about that.You right they did get us in there but I can promise you it took more than just them two girls.I'm looking for some more just like them but ol Bobby getting stingy in his old age.Guess I need to hit Ray up instead of relying on Wayne or Bobby to call me.LOL. Sounds like he's gonna need a sponsor for next year.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice trailer man,  we still having a rabbit cooking on super bowl Sunday ??


----------



## rob keck (Aug 27, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I wasn't downing you in any way Rob I was just agreeing with him on them Wilkerson dogs.Aint know jokes about that.You right they did get us in there but I can promise you it took more than just them two girls.I'm looking for some more just like them but ol Bobby getting stingy in his old age.Guess I need to hit Ray up instead of relying on Wayne or Bobby to call me.LOL. Sounds like he's gonna need a sponsor for next year.



 lol...he is being stingy very stingy i know what he's got over on rabbit run drive. i got me a new little female and she is doing very well


----------



## Rabbit Dog (Aug 27, 2012)

Hope Ray W still has a pair of good running boots...he's going to be worn out after chasing all them dogs. He used to be skinny!


----------



## RWilk (Aug 27, 2012)

Not being stingy just when u have 50 dogs and all u produce is champs then u can share the love, but now only having a few we got to hold on to what we have lol.  I still got some running shoes, dont let all the muscle fool you.


----------



## beagler34 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hear you Ray,don't take no junk and tell it like it is,old slappin shoals is coming out in you!


----------



## RWilk (Aug 27, 2012)

That's right


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 27, 2012)

You guys need to all behave! 

Ray I'm considering a come back myself. Just gotta get me one fine tuned!


----------



## rob keck (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha well we will see come sept. what everybody's got
I'm not scared !!!
Bubba better be???


----------



## rob keck (Aug 27, 2012)

Btw: I heard somebody made a little phone call today ???


----------



## RWilk (Aug 27, 2012)

Come on Curtis, had some good times, I hear ya Rob no need to be, all I ask is come prepared with a little competition lol. What phone call r u referring too


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 28, 2012)

beagler34 said:


> I hear you Ray,don't take no junk and tell it like it is,old slappin shoals is coming out in you!



Oh my.Haven't heard the name Slappin Shoals since the last time Troy Robinson mentioned it.RayW might need to take the judges test again.I think it's been revised 10 times since he last took it.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 28, 2012)

rob keck said:


> Btw: I heard somebody made a little phone call today ???


----------



## rob keck (Aug 28, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


>



your calling the wrong man ??? i gave you a hint....in a pm


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 28, 2012)

What I'm looking for alot of folks won't sell but I know Bobby's weakness.He has a passion for things with Ben Franklin on it.


----------



## beagler34 (Aug 28, 2012)

Curtis-UGA said:


> You guys need to all behave!
> 
> Ray I'm considering a come back myself. Just gotta get me one fine tuned!



Both of ya'll need to come back,we need all the good judges and houndsman we can get!Somebody has to get Rob to quit cold trailing and start judging,maybe you and Ray can take him under your wing!


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 28, 2012)

beagler34 said:


> Both of ya'll need to come back,we need all the good judges and houndsman we can get!somebody has to get rob to quit cold trailing and start judging,maybe you and ray can take him under your wing![/quot


----------



## rob keck (Aug 29, 2012)

beagler34 said:


> Both of ya'll need to come back,we need all the good judges and houndsman we can get!Somebody has to get Rob to quit cold trailing and start judging,maybe you and Ray can take him under your wing!



i am on it taking the test today


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 29, 2012)

rob keck said:


> i am on it taking the test today


----------

